# Freilaufritzel demontieren



## ravyGER (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mich würde mal brennend interessieren wie ihr euren Freilauf von der Kurbel bekommt. Hatte bis jetz immer riesige Probleme wie viele andere auch und hoffe das ein paar von euch nen Trick oder guten Tipp haben wie es geht ohne den Freilauf oder die Kurbel zu beschädigen.


mfg Paul


----------



## ride (2. Dezember 2009)

schau dir einfach mal das video-tutorial auf tartybikes.com zu diesem thema an. Habs zwar selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber die dort gezeigte methode scheint die beste zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich leg den Freilaufabzieher drauf und befästige das alles mit ner Schraube und ner Mutter(so dass der Freilaufabzieher noch wackeln kann).
Dann ne 22 Nuss drauf (oder 24 ,bin mir gerade nicht sicher) und verlängere den Hebel. Einmal feste drücken ,schwupps ab isser.

P.S bei der nächsten Montage vorher einfetten. Ging bei mir dann leichter.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Dezember 2009)

Geht ganz einfach:


Benutz die verdammte Suchfunktion!

WÃ¤re mir echt zu blÃ¶d jetzt richtig zu antworten, weil ich sonst den selben Inhalt von 13567 Threads zitieren mÃ¼sste, die schon seit vielen Monden existieren...


----------



## Hansi1303 (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin, 

ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit meinem Freilauf. Meine Kurbel ist abgebrochen und nun hab ich ja keinen Hebel mehr um den Freilauf abzudrehen...

was soll oder was kann ich jetzt tun?

Gruß


----------



## CityTrial (2. Dezember 2009)

wo isn die abgebrochen?


----------



## Hansi1303 (2. Dezember 2009)

daa


----------



## CityTrial (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann musst du das Stück der Kurbel einspannen. 

Durch deine Kurbel und dem Freilauf ne Schraube ,mit Unterlegscheibe und ner Mutter. Befestige alles so ,dass der Freilaufabzieher noch wackeln kann(nimm ruhig eine etwas dickere Schraube). Dann über die Ratsche/dem Maulschlüssel eine Verlängerung. Ist zwar ein bischen kniffliger ,aber sollte auch so klappen.


----------



## ravyGER (2. Dezember 2009)

Besten dank für die shnellen Antworten. Die Methode von Tarty bikes scheint wirklich die beste zu sein , danke für den Tipp.


----------

